# Reevu MSX1 Rear View Helmet Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello Everyone-

This week's Moto Mouth delves deep into Reevu's latest MSX1 Rear View Full Face helmet. This lid has a purely mechanical rear view system built into the shell, which allows the rider a continuous 180 degree rear view! Is this functional, or just hype? Tune in to find out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX2nNpOoZ7U

-MKL


----------

